# Looking to adopt and new little girl..



## Holywobbles (Nov 15, 2011)

*Hey there,
I've been looking for a new female rat that will fit in nicely with my two girls.
I currently have one Husky rat named Lucii, and one Black Berkshire named Belle, both really friendly. I live in the United Kingdom, England, Hull. I know this might be a difficult search for me, but I don't want to give up.. I just want a new girl, and want her to be precious*.


----------

